# dovetail jig



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

I was recently watching the router workshop and saw bob using a jig to cut dovetails for a drawer.

I wonder if he made it or if it is available to buy somewhere? Looked like a slick way to make the joints.

vaughn


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Brad

I think this is the one you are talking about.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-

Bj


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

*thanks..thats it.*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Brad

Have a good one

Bj


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*dove tale machine*

this is the one i have it works very well i have made probly 50 or so jewelery box's http://japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=95.900.10&dept_id=12984


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks del, appreciate the input, i think making a dovetail on the router table makes so much more sense than the "fussy" jigs and using a hand held router


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Note Brad

I have wanted to get one also (like the one del has and OakPark / RWS) BUT the price has me in a hold patten, I know WoodStock Int.Inc. will come out with one that wil be 1/4 the price of the others, like they do with most of the tools they sale...just a hint  it will not be to long, I think, because this type of jig has been out for about 5 years or so.

Bj


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

vrbradley said:


> thanks del, appreciate the input, i think making a dovetail on the router table makes so much more sense than the "fussy" jigs and using a hand held router


it is the easest one to use 1 set up and you cut both tail and pin you just turn the jig around on the router table i use 2 routers and 2 tables one for each bit you just switch tables to the other and i can cut both in the time you do with switching the board and setting it up of course with 1 table you switch bit's just depend's on how much you do some are better or easer to use lot's of ways to cut dovetail's del schisler


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Have a look at these.........

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/dtshoot-1.htm


----------

